# mkiv brake uograde boxtser vs r32 setup.



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

*mkiv brake upgrade boxtser vs r32 setup.*

Hey guys interested in discussing the difference between the two brake setups

R32: OEM, 13.1" rotor, beefy pads, 2 pistons and heavy, limited to 17" wheels

Boxster: mono block 4 piston caliper, smaller pads, much lighter setup overall, 12.3" rotor, can use 16" wheels

From a performance standpoint I haven't overheated r32 brakes on the road course. Are the two setups comparable or is the r32 superior do to its sheer size. I am aware that bigger is not always better, but having larger rotors does help with heat dissipation.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a feeling that they're pretty similar for stopping power. I think that the smaller, lighter option would be better due to having less unsprung weight. The 12.3" rotor should be fine, but if you're concerned about heat disipation, you can always get slotted or drilled rotors like the Porsche ones come with stock.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I've been thinking the about it in the same way. Have you had any experience with either? I have r32 brakes in one of my cars but it'll soon become a dedicated track car. Just trying to see what's the better option. Anyone have experience with both?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm sorry I don't. I have 4 piston Wilwoods on my car. Got a good deal on them from rpiequipped.com. I kept the smaller rotor on mine, it's only 11", but the stopping difference is huge, and these things don't fade. I've heard good things about both the Porsche brakes and the R32. For your platform though, the weight savings would be worth it IMHO. I don't know how true it is, but I've heard that for every pound of unsprung weight you shave, it's like taking 20lbs off the car. That could add up quickly, especially if you have light wheels.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

VWBugman00 said:


> I'm sorry I don't. I have 4 piston Wilwoods on my car. Got a good deal on them from rpiequipped.com. I kept the smaller rotor on mine, it's only 11", but the stopping difference is huge, and these things don't fade. I've heard good things about both the Porsche brakes and the R32. For your platform though, the weight savings would be worth it IMHO. I don't know how true it is, but I've heard that for every pound of unsprung weight you shave, it's like taking 20lbs off the car. That could add up quickly, especially if you have light wheels.


I've been thinking the same thing. I looked up RPI's website and saw they have a 4 piston 12.19" setup as well. How've you been liking the wilwoods thus far? Daily driving them and whatnot? I assume on the track they feel like you're throwing an anchor out the rear of the car.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I do all my driving on the streets, and spirited driving on twisty roads, and the brakes are amazing compared to stock. I cooked my stock brakes a few times driving spiritedly, and they fade bad. But with these ones, the stopping distance, pedal feel, and complete lack of fade were totally noticable. The rotors are Brembos, and they came with the Brembo brake fluids, as well as Goodridge stainless lines. Very easy to install and bleed too. And, the 12.19" rotors will fit under a 16" wheel, which makes it so you can take advantage of the light wheels 

And to properly answer your question, I absolutely love them. Getting a set for my wifes CRX here soon too. You just can't beat the price for what you get.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

r32 has alot more swept area/ pad surface and a much thicker rotr to disburse heat
i would run r32 stuff over the boxster/tt stuff any day


----------

